# Any INTJ/INFJ Libra's, Pisces or Leo's out there?



## voraciousvogel (Aug 16, 2013)

if so,

Hey babe. :wink:


----------



## Sunset in paradise (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a virgo. 
but Pisces rising and Leo moon 

weird mix i know


----------



## xlr8r (Aug 14, 2013)

Observe our personality and deduce our sign.


----------



## ilythia (Jun 26, 2012)

Haha, I have Leo rising, Venus and Mars in Pisces, is that enough?


----------



## Astrid Dunham (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm a Leo and an INFJ


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## middle_aged_enfp (Nov 6, 2013)

I know an INTJ guy who is also a Libran. Very interesting to see how diplomacy and assertiveness (sometimes bordering on the passive-aggressive) is displayed. My favourite INTJ case-study. He understates his excellence big-time, but more than modesty, I suspect that it is 'studied understating'. Even the expression of modesty is carefully engineered to evoke a very specific outcome in others - a totally interesting case-study of someone who tries to keep his environment in control! LoL!  That said, in true INTJ style, has a nice core of integrity, sincerity and strong values. Very helpful human being, all considered (provided you dare to approach, go past the ice-cold exterior and actually ASK for help!  LoL!


----------



## Cathartes (Jul 8, 2013)

INTJ Leo
(Rising Virgo, Moon Aquarius)


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

Pisces INTJ. 

I don't relate to it much, if you were wondering.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

infj pisces here


----------



## aHumanRenaisance (Nov 20, 2013)

Sunset in paradise said:


> I'm a virgo.
> but Pisces rising and Leo moon
> 
> weird mix i know


Capricorn Sun Leo Moon Pisces rising here. Feel your pain fellow FJ. Bet we are weird in very many similar ways! 

Seems to be alot of Leo influence up in here. Cool... lions are great, kings/queens with big hearts : )


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Hello from an ISTJ Libra


----------



## Sunset in paradise (Mar 4, 2013)

aHumanRenaisance said:


> Capricorn Sun Leo Moon Pisces rising here. Feel your pain fellow FJ. Bet we are weird in very many similar ways!
> 
> Seems to be alot of Leo influence up in here. Cool... lions are great, kings/queens with big hearts : )


I think the fact that leo falls on our moon signs explains the "proud heart" of an INFJ. I've always valued honesty, self respect and dignity so much, like literally would rather be physically hurt or put myself in dangerous situations than have those trampled on :L


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

INFJ Leo


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ Pisces sun representing c;


----------



## aHumanRenaisance (Nov 20, 2013)

Sunset in paradise said:


> I think the fact that leo falls on our moon signs explains the "proud heart" of an INFJ. I've always valued honesty, self respect and dignity so much, like literally would rather be physically hurt or put myself in dangerous situations than have those trampled on :L


I agree 100 percent. Long before I delved into the world of zodiacs and self discovery via research and literature from professionals of this matter, I decided that I was most proud of my being a good person (I feel few people of my age group put as much value into this personal trait). Valuing honesty, loyalty, courtesy and good clean motives when it comes to others. That being said the last thing anyone should do, is take my kindness as a weakness and humiliate me. I will not tolerate that. It's much worse then physical harm. I would roar much like the lion lol

It was such a profound discovery when I much later I received self validation of how I thought and felt inside through astrology and the eye opening content of the MBTI test. 

I am by nature a skeptic and a logical thinker, and many dismiss astronomy as nothing but a marketing ploy, fantasy or scam, but when you truly take interest in how you tic, compare it to what your birth chart reveals about you and then you find out your personalty type. You began to see a fascinating pattern (science) that is impossible to deny.

"As is above so is below" a true ancient revelation. 

I think it is an amazing trait to be a clear thinking type of person, that can spend time alone but has a heart of pure gold. Regardless of how odd we may come off to other people, we are truly fascinating people to know, and have so much to offer humanity. I am thrilled there are other beautiful people out there who our almost exactly like me.


----------



## Results (Dec 15, 2013)

INTJ Pisces, haven't done the element/creature thing in nearly 10 years though.


----------



## sinshred (Dec 1, 2013)

INTJ Leo.


----------



## Stephanie Harshman (Jul 17, 2011)

I am a libra infj female.................


----------



## aurelief (Apr 5, 2014)

INFJ Leo!! Rawr.


----------

